# how much would you charge ?



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

i just got a electric chain saw sharpener , i don't know how much the going rate is to sharpen chain saw chains , but i have a guy who has 4 saws and wants me to sharpen the chains , how much is a good price per chain ?
thanks john


----------



## declid (Sep 27, 2006)

down here in south fl , they were charging $7 the last time i saw a sign out, tom


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

4.50 loose chains up to 18", 7.50 on saw up to 18".


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

well right now im just trying to learn how to used it , its from harbor freight , i mounted it and tried useing a old chain , but im pretty new at useing it


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

So how's that new tool a working?


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

its working great , thanks to 30yr sending me pics and showing me step by step on how to use it , i've sharpened 4 or 5 saw chains now and each one is cutting like a hot knife through butter , i love harbor freight stuff but the directions weren't clear but the sharpener itself is worth the 30 - 40 bucks that i spent


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I was wondering if ther would be a chance of getting the pic's and instructions that 30 year sent you. I am trying to get the hang of sharpening saw chains also. Thanks a bunch.

[email protected]

Thanks Russ


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

Wow 30-40 for chain sharpener sounds like a good investment.
I'll have to take a look at one of them.
If you could share the pic's I'd appreciate it.

[email protected]

Thanks.....


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

its the same sharpener as this one but i found this guy on<a href="http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-1751-2978-71/1?AID=5463217&PID=1606754&mpre=http%3A//www.ebay.com"> eBay!</a> AFTER i bought mine , he has alot of stuff from harbor freight , but its practically new and a 1/4 the price , heres the link http://cgi.ebay.com/Chicago-Electric-93213-Electric-Chainsaw-Sharpener_W0QQitemZ110069205613QQihZ001QQcategoryZ42290QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem 
im gonna look for the file of the pics 30yr sent me , hopefullt i still have it , i printed it out and have the papers in my shed but that is the sharpener , he has a few for sale go to his ebay store , he has a ton of differant tools


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

Thanks Jetrail!!


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

no problem hdman , 
i think the files are on my work comp , but one thing 30yr said that helped alot is most chains get sharpened at the 30% angle on the adjuster , the sharpener its self works grea and after sharpening 1 or 2 chains it just gets easier and easier ,


----------



## bec98x (Jan 5, 2007)

*my 2 cents (Well 5 bucks)*

Just thought I would let you know that a national rental yard actually replaces chains on every rental, instead of sharpening. 

It rhymes with lowes. Wait, no it doesn't.


----------

